
A common, deep mistake in polymorphism - tmsh
http://tmsh.posterous.com/a-common-deep-mistake-in-polymorphism
======
keefe
I'd rather see Vector<Fruit> than Vector<AppleOrOrange> or
Vector<TreeBearingFruit>

The point is first to change the code s.t. you're dealing with a superclass vs
the subclasses. The name of the classes is not spectacularly important, it's
just important that it is understandable. Fruit with a comment about the
nature of said fruit is imho more readable than some obscure but specific
class name.

